# MBTI Breakdown By Gender, Intuition Vs Thinking



## reckful (Jun 19, 2012)

ninjahitsawall said:


> Hmm I was referring to the "Temperaments" section, 19.4% male v 18.5% female, and 16.4% total population for NF. But I see you totaled the 4 NF types in the first chart.. I wonder why the totals are different. Lol at NF math and NT math though.


For what it's worth, the stats in the first two charts (but not the "Temperment" chart) at that statisticbrain page are stats from the official MBTI folks, which are based on "a variety of MBTI results from 1972 through 2002, including data banks at the Center for Applications of Psychological Type; CPP, Inc; and Stanford Research Institute (SRI)."


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

Prada said:


> The most masculine are ESTPs. That's the male stereotype.


Ti is the most male-minded function. People who are referred to as male-minded are usually xxTPs, especially IxTPs. Likewise, Fe is the most female-minded function.


----------



## reckful (Jun 19, 2012)

Tetsuo Shima said:


> Ti is the most male-minded function. People who are referred to as male-minded are usually xxTPs, especially IxTPs. Likewise, Fe is the most female-minded function.


I wouldn't say ESTPs are more "male-minded" than ESTJs (for example), or that ESFJs are more "female-minded" than ESFPs.

Myers called FPs the "gentle types," and said they're "adaptable, affiliative harmony seekers who are concerned with the human aspects of problems"; and she called TJs "the logical decision-makers," and said they tend to be "tough-minded, executive, analytical, and instrumental leaders."

I think there's probably a better case to be made that TJs are the most "male-minded" (in conventional terms) and FPs the most "female-minded" — rather than TPs and FJs.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

reckful said:


> I wouldn't say ESTPs are more "male-minded" than ESTJs (for example), or that ESFJs are more "female-minded" than ESFPs.
> 
> Myers called FPs the "gentle types," and said they're "adaptable, affiliative harmony seekers who are concerned with the human aspects of problems"; and she called TJs "the logical decision-makers," and said they tend to be "tough-minded, executive, analytical, and instrumental leaders."
> 
> I think there's probably a better case to be made that TJs are the most "male-minded" (in conventional terms) and FPs the most "female-minded" — rather than TPs and FJs.


Your description of FPs sounds more like FJs. I'm an INFP, and I'm very stubborn and egotistical.


----------



## Prada (Sep 10, 2015)

Tetsuo Shima said:


> Ti is the most male-minded function. People who are referred to as male-minded are usually xxTPs, especially IxTPs. Likewise, Fe is the most female-minded function.


I could disagree here since I find the notion of "gender-minded functions ridiculous. However, I disagree on a different basis. ESTP is the ideal male stereotype. Because being action oriented is the most typical masculine trait.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

Prada said:


> I could disagree here since I find the notion of "gender-minded functions ridiculous. However, I disagree on a different basis. ESTP is the ideal male stereotype. Because being action oriented is the most typical masculine trait.


Or being logic-oriented...


----------



## redneck15 (Mar 21, 2011)

Prada said:


> I could disagree here since I find the notion of "gender-minded functions ridiculous. However, I disagree on a different basis. ESTP is the ideal male stereotype. Because being action oriented is the most typical masculine trait.


Depends on the kind of action. Female ESTP can channel their action into seduction and being hot. I've seen a lot of examples of that. No one would call that masculine. Sometimes they drop it in later life and sometimes not, depending on the environment I suppose. From what I saw growing up in a highly gendered environment, most functions have a stereotypical gender 'outlet'. Female Fe is nurture and male Fe is charisma, for example.


----------



## ZanderCauldron (1 mo ago)

Women dont have "general intuition" they have "emotional intelligence" which means they are often better at perceiving how someone else is feeling. However I have noticed that they arent always right about this, etc.


----------

